# Quality of Electronic Viewinder on mirrorless cameras...



## XL+ (Jul 26, 2018)

I leaned an brand new Sony camera and had a trip in the mountains and was really surprised about the bluish and artificially looking EVF. Also the lack of brightness did not make me feeling well. Compared to my own camerabody with an OVF, it was shocking dissatisfying. All parameters were optimized bevore, so it was no technical problem.

What about the M6vor M6? How bright and color faithful are their EVFs?
What will we see from Canon in their FF products?


----------



## bitm2007 (Jul 26, 2018)

XL+ said:


> I leaned an brand new Sony camera and had a trip in the mountains and was really surprised about the bluish and artificially looking EVF. Also the lack of brightness did not make me feeling well. Compared to my own camerabody with an OVF, it was shocking dissatisfying. All parameters were optimized bevore, so it was no technical problem.
> 
> What about the M6vor M6? How bright and color faithful are their EVFs?
> What will we see from Canon in their FF products?



I was looking forward to full frame mirror less until I used a clients Sony A7 II. I found positioning the transition of ND grads surprisingly programmatic using it's dull EVF, and my client initially stated that he couldn't see the transition of the two stop Lee hard grad when positioned against a bright sky ! 

Canon's EVF will need to be on a different planet to Sony before I even consider them.


----------

